# Npr and book on hitchhiking



## GabeNoscar (Oct 29, 2015)

Found this descent npr archieve on 
Hitchhiking. Still havnt figured out how to post links since the Forum is in 1990s HTML style coding.... Check it out. The guy wrote a book and the npr podcast is ok.
Listen to: A Hitchhiker's Guide to America - http://one.npr.org/i/5538506:5538507


----------

